# 10 Commandments Of Self Defense



## MJS (Nov 29, 2010)

[yt]9e8xNmi77PM[/yt]

Thoughts?


----------



## Talon (Nov 30, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 30, 2010)

I have always thought that David James is a fine martial practitioner and has some good material!  While I might not always agree with everything or movement he does I do agree that self defense is different than fighting.  I can remember one teacher pointing out to me that being a good actor is a great part of self defense.


----------



## Ironcrane (Nov 30, 2010)

I generally ignore most self defense experts, or gurus due to the whole "Only I can teach you real self defense, even though that's been around longer then I've been alive, and I still had to learn it from someone else, which in itself shows that I'm not the only one who can teach it."
But I do think this guy has some good stuff. It was a good video.


----------



## MJS (Nov 30, 2010)

Personally, I liked the clip, and I think that he made many very good points.  Yes, I've also seen those people who make it sound like they're the 1 and only.  IMO, I dont think that David James is one of those people.  I think theres a difference between those that say that they can, when they really can't, and those that say that they can, and really do.  I think Dave is one that falls into the latter.


----------



## dbell (Dec 2, 2010)

I tend to agree with a lot of what he says.

I'd train under him for a while...

That said, I don't believe he can teach something others can't teach.   I'm sure there are many that teach similar to what he teaches, I've seen it, and kinda teach in that manner myself...


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2010)

dbell said:


> I tend to agree with a lot of what he says.
> 
> I'd train under him for a while...
> 
> That said, I don't believe he can teach something others can't teach. I'm sure there are many that teach similar to what he teaches, I've seen it, and kinda teach in that manner myself...


 
I agree.  Again, didn't want to sound like I'm implying that he is the only one that can teach SD or anything effective.  I think that alot of the time, its the way something is taught, that makes a big difference.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow... how to write this ... diplomatically.

Ok, first impression this man speaks from experience of being out there in the streets and (possibly) being on BOTH sides of the fence. Defender... and attacker (likely in his younger days). Very likely I'm horribly wrong about the man... just speaking from first impressions given by his presentation on the video.

Being a former resident of the streets (aka no address, no job, no nothing), much of what he says rings true to my own ears. His first three points are what the SD principal is about. Those and what we've here on MT discussed many times before... awareness, readiness and training. 

I too disagree that what he says about "folks been training for years" isn't going to do any good. I do agree with him that his teaching is going to put you in that position to USE those years of training. Whatever system it may be you still have to be in the position to use it, otherwise it won't work. The concept of a person getting inside your bubble, once they're in there then their asses are yours to do whatever your training has taught you to do. 

I'd like to take his courses myself as well. He says he can do it faster... I think what he can give to people via his training is the ability to react/respond faster. No set up, no thinking... oh okay this guy is going to do this and so I can do that and ... that is wasting time setting up the defense. 
What's that saying... for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. I think this is what this man is teaching people. 
:idunno: I like it. Wouldn't mind seeing more of what he has to offer.


----------



## elmerq (Dec 28, 2010)

MJS said:


> [yt]9e8xNmi77PM[/yt]
> 
> Thoughts?


 
Well... I really think that the he has a lot of great concept to teach.  Yes, I've seen curriculums like this before, especially through the filipino martial arts.  I noticed that he used a lot of lock flows, wrist locks, yelling, and passive aggressive tactics.  Generally speaking, the content is very practical and ideal in self defense.

However, I do find that he does lack what most self defense instructors lack to teach.  Proper disengagement.  Many self defense instructors, including myself, love to teach the intricacies and order events during the attack.  However, we often forget to teach how to properly disengage the attacker.

Consider this scenario," You're attacked, you responded correctly and are in a dominant position, what do you then?"  The aftermath of the attack is critical, because you are still in a life or death scenario.

My advice is to get your attacker to face the floor either through compliance or force with a joint lock.  Ask your attacker to spread his legs and arms and keep your knee on his back.  After that, run like hell in the direction of your attackers legs, NOT his head.  Call the proper authorities and give an accurate discription.


----------



## mcjon77 (Dec 29, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Wow... how to write this ... diplomatically.
> 
> Ok, first impression this man speaks from experience of being out there in the streets and (possibly) being on BOTH sides of the fence. Defender... and attacker (likely in his younger days). Very likely I'm horribly wrong about the man... just speaking from first...



Thats just the way he talks.  Most of the black guys from New York that I know sound just like him.  That strong NYC accent can come across as overly rough to folks not used to it.  IIRC, He actually started out a a Goju Ryu practitioner and received a black belt in the system.  After getting mugged in an elevator, he started to question the close quarters effectiveness of his system.  At some point he met with Florendo Visitacion and learned the Vee-Arnis Jitsu system from him.


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2010)

elmerq said:


> Well... I really think that the he has a lot of great concept to teach. Yes, I've seen curriculums like this before, especially through the filipino martial arts. I noticed that he used a lot of lock flows, wrist locks, yelling, and passive aggressive tactics. Generally speaking, the content is very practical and ideal in self defense.
> 
> However, I do find that he does lack what most self defense instructors lack to teach. Proper disengagement. Many self defense instructors, including myself, love to teach the intricacies and order events during the attack. However, we often forget to teach how to properly disengage the attacker.
> 
> ...


 
I dont necessarily disagree with what you're saying, but it seems to me, looking at some of his other clips, that the intent or goal, is that the badguy wont be standing or in any shape to continue, thus no need to worry about him doing anything else.  Again, this is just my opinion of what I'm seeing in the clips.  

Of course, what we do would depend on the attack.  Drunk Uncle Joe who starts getting a bit out of control at the family gathering, may not need his limbs busted and broken, so yes, in that case, I'd see the situation ending up more like you describe above.  But no, if someone was looking to cause serious harm, attack with a weapon, etc., hopefully if I'm lucky, he wont be getting up on his own.


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Dec 30, 2010)

elmerq said:


> Well... I really think that the he has a lot of great concept to teach. Yes, I've seen curriculums like this before, especially through the filipino martial arts. I noticed that he used a lot of lock flows, wrist locks, yelling, and passive aggressive tactics. Generally speaking, the content is very practical and ideal in self defense.
> 
> However, I do find that he does lack what most self defense instructors lack to teach. Proper disengagement. Many self defense instructors, including myself, love to teach the intricacies and order events during the attack. However, we often forget to teach how to properly disengage the attacker.
> 
> ...


 



 Exactly, it aint over untill it's over and over is hours later, sitting back at home trying to get your heart to stop racing, and head to stop replaying what happend and your stomach and nerves being on end.

 Durring reaction drills I have our students play the whole thing out , meaning we do practice disengagments.

 Example. Gun to face- Student drops level while jerking both hands up and into where the trigger guard and the attacker's hands meet, pointing muzzle up. Student drops his weight while subiashiing his dominate side leg back pulling the gun strait down (muzzle still up) and then feeding pistol to their side as they continue to move back. The enemy will either lose the weapon or be taken to the ground to be hit and striped. Student points weapon at enemy (Those with firearm exp. will check chamber by racking slide if it's an auto) while gaining distance and orders the attacker to stay put and warned that any further aggression will mean death.

The enemy's mistake was suing a distance weapon for close in intimidation, so when we train to strip a firearm and we get the advantage, we endeavor to not make the same mistake of the attacker of being in arms reach with a weapon that is best used from 6 feet and out.


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 30, 2010)

The concepts espoused by Professor James are not knew but they are good to hear repeated.  

The Defense Institute is in Colorado Springs (two actually) and they are Vee Arnis.  When I worked as a DT Instructor at my old agency some of the other DT Instructors and SWAT guys were heavy into it.  It got to the point where we were teaching vision - breathing - balance as an attack pattern; it kind of went to the wayside when some of the proponents quit showing up to training.


----------

